# Pregnancy Question



## Runningwild (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I know tons of people have experience getting pregnant while on cycle.  how likely is it to get your girl pregnant while on cycle and if we were trying what is the best way to do it since I blast and cruise due to TRT?

Not really sure of this is the right section for this question, sorry if I placed it incorrectly and if it needs to be moved please move it


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2017)

Hcg 2000iu 3x/wk on your TRT dose but a better bet is to go off completely and just run hcg until she's knocked up. If this doesn't work then you may have worse, underlying issues (I did). Plenty of people knock their wives/girls up whilst on cycle, so you may not need to do anything. Can't say how likely it will be because it varies so much from person to person.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 28, 2017)

I got my girl pregnant on a blast of test, tren and d bol. It was very surprising because I had done multiple sperm count tests and they all came back very low. Like they say only takes one good swimmer to make it. If u really trying to get her pregnant I think coming off completely with a very good pct for it would be best. Hcg, nolva and clomid. If you can't come off completely there's still a good chance that same pct will work. A lot of patience and a lot of sex from now on my friend


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 28, 2017)

Have her stand on her head


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2017)

Best way to do it is to stick your pp in her vaginer and make the jizzms.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best way to do it is to stick your pp in her vaginer and make the jizzms.



This.  POB beat me to it.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't know you were trying to get prego RW. :32 (18):

You got some good advice but let me go a little further down the road. Let's say you hit paydirt next week; mission accomplished in the mind of your partner. Now not for all, but for some women who want to have a child, sex is a means to an end and trust me, when the end comes.... it's the end of the sex. If you're lucky enough and have a woman who's hearing a biological clock ticking, you're poised for some of the best sex you ever and will ever have.  Following me on this?

So here's my take on it; don't step on your own dick. Spend the next several months letting her get all freaky and enjoy the ride while it lasts. Don't be in a rush to dig your own PP's grave. With any luck, I have widen the lens for you on this. 

Sincerely,

A grumpy old man with several offspring


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 28, 2017)

I think most of it depends on if you are primary or secondary hypogonadal. If you're able to get your LH and FSH levels up then you should come off all together and run a good solid PCT. Get your levels tested, and if needed run another PCT. Your test might be low, but grab some viagra and pound away.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2017)

Let me know if you need me to come by and show you how


----------



## Runningwild (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha thanks guys... not trying yet but the conversation came up and it just made me start to think about it and what I would need to do to prepare if it didn't just happen..
snake I like the way you think with that luckily my girl is always pretty wild in the bed and her sex drive compares to mine when on a large dose of test and just took a shot of TNE.  When we decide to actually try I'll probably just keep everything to same and see how it goes and if not go from there with introducing some HCG
Pillar thanks for the helping hand but I'll be alright on my own


----------



## snake (Jan 29, 2017)

Runningwild said:


> snake I like the way you think with that luckily my girl is always pretty wild in the bed and her sex drive compares to mine when on a large dose of test and just took a shot of TNE.



Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## pix3r (Mar 13, 2017)

if you're secondary hypogonadal your fsh/lh levels will come up however, it depends on long you've been blasting away for.

Last year i got off (same reason as you) because my lsh/fh were non existent and sperm level came back at 1million per 1ml and then 0 (zero!) 3 months after once I stopped everything. During the offtime i was on clen and also tried nolva... nothing for 5 months. went on HCG at 2000/3x a week... 2 months later went up to 2million per ml...

I added HMG (75 iu 3x week) to my now HCG of 1500 3x/week

i'll know results in April but HMG +HCG may be the key!


----------

